# Caad13



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

You made it Dan!!!!

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/02/cannondale-caad13-speculation/


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Behold, the 2020 CAAD13. 

I'm not thrilled with those seatsays. But that's me.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Any real reviews with the caad13 yet? I'm in between the 12 or 13. I can get a better deal on the 12 obviously but that's not my deciding factor. I would like to know if the 13 is really that much more comfortable. I also like the shorter reach and higher stack.

Can't test ride one yet. Just looking for a real review. Not the marketing reviews I find online. I can probably save myself a few hundred by getting the 12


----------

